# EPGY Stanford Winter 2010



## Lucas Garron (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright, our venue is finally confirmed, and the website is up:
http://ca.cubingusa.com/epgy2010/

We will probably try to make this a very relaxed competition and try new things. We are planning to run fewer events very well, and if time permits, we can do more.
But I will try to make sure 5x5x5 happens, since it got canceled last fall.

We'll probably use another fancy name, along the lines of _Super-Duper Über-Cuber-Off_, although that sounds a bit too much like a high-level event. _Über-Super-Duper Cuber-Off_?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 9, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> We'll probably use another fancy name, along the lines of _Super-Duper Über-Cuber-Off_



If it's not the name on the WCA website and people's official results, it's not the name of the competition.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 9, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > We'll probably use another fancy name, along the lines of _Super-Duper Über-Cuber-Off_
> ...


I should have said "another unofficial name." It keeps the fun of the name, without ruining the regularity of competition naming.
Also, I'm not sure I want to use umlauts into official competition names.


----------



## shelley (Jan 9, 2010)

Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 9, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> But I will try to make sure 5x5x5 happens, since it got canceled last fall.



Oh, yeah, make sure to hold my favorite event at the competition I won't be able to go to.



shelley said:


> Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo



Yeahthis.


----------



## edd5190 (Jan 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 9, 2010)

edd5190 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy :]


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 9, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 9, 2010)

Alright guys, nice quote tree, but this is probably a good time to stop, or I'll delete them to have space for genuine discussion/questions.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm looking into coming, but grad school apps are sucking up all my money...


Lucas Garron said:


> We are planning to run fewer events very well


As opposed to running events poorly? What do you mean by this?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 9, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> I'm looking into coming, but grad school apps are sucking up all my money...
> 
> 
> Lucas Garron said:
> ...


As opposed to running *more* events (each) *poorly*. Last competition started too slowly, and because we had a full schedule, it was too hectic.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 9, 2010)

I am liking the frequency of competitions in CA recently. If I don't get a sub-11 avg at Bayview or Berkeley, I'll go to Stanford.


----------



## Vincents (Jan 13, 2010)

That's because we're awesome =) And because Berkeley added a summer (and now a winter) tournament.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2010)

Vincents said:


> That's because we're awesome =) And because Berkeley added a summer (and now a winter) tournament.



I might go.
Must...practise...BLD....


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

BUMP!

There still isn't a schedule 2 weeks before the competition....
Meh.
At least I am the 15th prereg-er.


----------



## SuperNerd (Jan 29, 2010)

5x5 is going to be an event that will be kept at all costs, right? Because I was pretty bummed out when it got canceled last time, and I can make the 2:15 cut off now.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 29, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> 5x5 is going to be an event that will be kept at all costs, right? Because I was pretty bummed out when it got canceled last time, and I can make the 2:15 cut off now.



Yeah, I believe Lucas was stressing on having 5x5 in this comp because it was cut.
Nao get sub-2!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2010)

I've been worrying about Berkeley, but now that that's over, it's time to focus on _Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo_. Here are some incentives to pre-register soon:

Schedule
I suspect many of you have been waiting for the schedule to register, so a schedule is now posted.

Team BLD
We will have two rounds of team BLD. 
Hopefully, the rounds will be average-of-5.

Haiyan's Cubes
Also, I'd like to announce that Haiyan has been generous enough to provide his new cubes as prizes for the competition, and the UPS shipment should arrive in time.
The 3x3x3 speed winners will receive _"Haiyan-memory"_ cubes assembled by Haiyan himself, and we will be giving out Haiyan's cubes to winners, and probably find some excuses to give out a few more. (Mystery puzzles, raffles, etc.)

EDIT: Clarification: We won't have any of the new Haiyan's cubes yet.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 2, 2010)

i wanna go


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 2, 2010)

Offtopic: Lucas, did Haiyan tell you when he is going to ship the cubes? I ordered some samples and am just curious.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Offtopic: Lucas, did Haiyan tell you when he is going to ship the cubes? I ordered some samples and am just curious.


Sent a PM to you.


----------



## moogra (Feb 2, 2010)

Will the special cubes be on sale? I'm interested in buying one.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 3, 2010)

moogra said:


> Will the special cubes be on sale? I'm interested in buying one.



As am I.
I promised my friend I'd get him a DIY.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but where is the Team BLD signup page?


----------



## shelley (Feb 3, 2010)

If you want to compete in Team BLD, just make a note of it in the comments section and include the name of your partner. As always this is just for the purposes of gauging interest in the event; we expect a certain amount of partner switching when people actually decide to show up or not show up.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 3, 2010)

Team BLD Registration Page is now up.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 6, 2010)

Yay!
This time, I have somebody who actually WANTS to do Team BLD to go with me!


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2010)

Question:
How will Team BLD be judged?
Under this category:
Will the inspection time include putting the cube in the executor's hands?
Can you call moves before the timer is started, even if the person executing does not execute the moves?
Must the executor put the cube down to start the timer, or does the caller start it?
Et cetera.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo :3



+1


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 9, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Cube-A-Palooza 2: Electric Boogaloo :3
> ...



That's already official, btw. Plus, Lucas said not to post that in a quote tree or anything.
Just a heads-up.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 9, 2010)

Registration was unofficially exteded. Since there was never an announcement about that, I will just make a reminder announcement:

Please sign up in the next 24 hours if you'd like to compete (including team BLD), and tell me if anything appears incorrect on the registration list.

And if you're not doing team BLD yet, form a team. It's lots of fun, even if you don't have much practice.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 16, 2010)

We found a camera in a blue case that was left behind. Contact me if you lost yours.

P.S.: Jeremy is FAST.


----------



## jfly (Feb 16, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> P.S.: Jeremy is FAST.



Only because of your judging me so fast .


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you know...

…this overall was a good competition, and my second?
…I pronounce EPGY “ep-gee”?
…today is Justin (Cutie #1)’s birthday?
…I got to participate in a mystery event, again?
…I brought my camera helmet?
…I brought it to record POV solves?
…I also brought it because I didn’t want to forget to wear a helmet?
…Nathaniel and I did Team BLD and were about as good as Lucas and Shelley?
…Team BLD while wearing a jacket over your head starts to make you light-headed?
…there was no true tower solve this time?
…I brought two of my friends?
…one bought a Ghost Hand and the other bought a super floppy?
…I lost my original floppy, “Pants on the Ground”?
…even though I had a 23 average and 13.478 PB the day before, I got a 32.99 average?
…I didn’t break any magics/master magics this time?
…I recorded POV solves even in Team BLD by putting the helmet on after the jacket was over my head?
…Nathaniel called out pretty much every single move of F2L individually?
…that we still got sub-1:40 every time?
…I think that Lucas and co. needed more help?
…I was four places behind my friend, Ryan?
…he has been to ten comps, and has cubed longer than me?
…my friends got a lot of awards in magic, master magic, and pyraminx?
…Justin, Jeremy, and Edward (Lin) signed my signed cube?
…my 3x3 cross setups failed, except for one?
…my first solve was 47.xx only because I failed on PLL and had to redo the solve from two slots of F2L?
…I only had one good solve, which was 21.52?
…my friend who bought the super floppy owes me five bucks and my other friend three bucks?
…I wasn’t able to find out if there was a Team BLD final or not, because neither Nathaniel nor I did not hear the event called, nor an award given at awards?
…I got an award for wearing my helmet?
…you can see it here?





…I got a free cube for it?
…I thought it was a type A-V, but actually it’s an A-II?
…my A-II’s a girl and has yet to be named?
…you can suggest names for her on my latest average of five video on my YouTube channel?
…this was a fun comp and now I want to go to the next SoCal one?


----------



## shelley (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, our live results system epic failed. Here are Team BLD rankings and averages.

Round 1

1 David Gomes/Jeremy Fleischman - 40.02
2 Nick Young/Dan Dzoan - 54.58
3 Shelley Chang/Lucas Garron - 66.35
4 Patrick Tran/Vincent Sheu - 79.78
5 Cameron Almasi/Emerson Herrmann - 92.26
6 Brandon Harnish/Nathaniel Knopf - 93.14
7 Alyssa Parrish/Chaz Whitsell - DNF

Final Round

1 David Gomes/Jeremy Fleischman - 40.52
2 Shelley Chang/Lucas Garron - 46.95
3 Nick Young/Dan Dzoan - 50.80
4 Patrick Tran/Vincent Sheu - 80.85

Did you know...
- The organizers were half an hour late to their own competition
- ...but at least they kind of had their own staff this time (some of whom actually showed up on time)
- The F in Type F is for FAST!
- Proper cubing safety is essential. Don't forget to wear your helmet.
- Takao's daughter Aina is quite handy with a camera (she's so cute!)
- She's getting faster at Magic as well
- Leyan fell asleep and we put him on the projector
- The first time Lucas and I did Team BLD at Berkeley Summer 2009, we had no system. He just called straight notation and we still won. Berkeley's since gotten serious about Team BLD, but we've still managed to hold our own.
- We dropped 20 seconds between the first and second rounds of Team BLD once we were actually warmed up and he stopped calling algs I didn't know.
- We're still not sure why our live results system epic failed when it worked perfectly two weeks ago.
- Dan Dzoan and I had a bet on our final round averages. He gave me a 3 second handicap. I got destroyed.
- Next Stanford competitions:
Cube-A-Palooza 3: Rubik's Revolutions (fine print: competition does not involve Rubik's Revolutions)
Cube-A-Palooza 4: A New Hope
Cube-A-Palooza 5: Mostly Harmless
etc.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you know...

-Prior to the competition Nathaniel came to my house and accidently took my master magic?
-If I decided to not do any practice solves for magic, my average would have been sub-1.2?
-That would have made me win magic?
-I got a personal best single and average on master magic?
-I didn't wear a helmet, despite the fact that I was offered one?
-Somebody wrote my chinese name on my winning results card?
-I did about 100 square-1 solves within 48 hours before the competition?
-I got 3rd, ending my streak of getting 4th and 5th?
-They had the final four (sq-1) do another round, but the results were not released?
-I got a 2:27 5x5 time, just barely making the cutoff?
-I popped on my last 5x5 solve, and "somebody" grabbed the piece, so I got a DNF?
-I got 20th in the first 3x3 round, and they let in 20 people to the next round?
-My OH times went in sequence, from high to low?
-I asked Edward to do a "foot race" with me, and we understood what to do?
-He beat me by 30 seconds?
-I finally beat Edward in pyraminx?
-I did about 200 solves in preparation, while Edward did zero?
-This was the smallest competition I have ever been to?
-I got 4th in 2x2 AGAIN?
-I was ~1/5 second away from 3rd?
-The solve that costed me a place was a 6.66?
-This was my first competition with no 4x4?
-I got 4 awards?
-I got a free white A2 for winning master magic?
-When I heard that ghost hand cubes were being sold, I bought one with 2 seconds of thought?
-This was a great competition?
-You should never open the battery part of the displays?
-All 8 batteries fall out?
-I will beat Edward at feet someday?
-I refused...to wear a helmet!


P.S. Next time: Cube-A-Palooza 3: Cubing Frenzy! 
(Not my idea, Nathaniel thought of it.)


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you know that...

...I finally placed?
...I actually placed in 2 events?
...I actually placed in MAGIC, the event I NEVER practice?
...I placed in 5x5, which I ALWAYS practice?
...I beat my 5x5 pb single in comp?
...I beat that single the next day?
...The statement below is false?
...The statement above is true?
...I think the next Cube-A-Palooza should be called Cube-A-Palooza 3: Frantic Cubing Frenzy? My idea, I'm Nathaniel
...Cube-A-Palooza 2 was my 7th competition?
...The audience was smaller than usual?
...I got lost more than once on my way here?
...I still have one of Ryanrex116's cubes?
...Ranzha = "someone"?
...I got an unofficial 30.08+ on magic warming up?
...I still want to know who broke my Master Magic? BOW WOW WOOF
...Ryanrex116 beat me in magic by .04 seconds, which is quite a rarity, as he usually beats me by 3.xy?

That's about it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 18, 2010)

shelley said:


> Oh yeah, our live results system epic failed.


I was wondering about that... what happened?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 18, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, our live results system epic failed.
> ...


Very good question. We got an error complaining about the WCA name for the competition, but couldn't even find that error message in the source code.

Before next comp, we'll just upgrade to the latest version of your system.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> Did you know...
> ...
> -I didn't wear a helmet, despite the fact that I was offered one?
> ...
> ...





SuperNerd said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> ...I beat my 5x5 pb single in comp?
> ...
> ...



Lol. Reading these makes me laugh. Hard.

Ryan: WEAR THE HELMET. Not even MATT wore the helmet.
And heh, I'm the "someone".

Nathaniel: Got the 5x5 PB on video. It should appear in the third or fourth installment of my footage, out of ten parts. Also, I got the thirty-second magic solve on video. It's already on the tubes, I think.
Also, Bow Wow Woof didn't break it. He knows better not to fool around with stuff. Also, he was obsessing over his GH. It was probably Johnny.


----------



## Vincents (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you know:

- I had 4 timer malfunctions on 3 distinct timers in the second round?
- That I got an incorrect first scramble so I didn't get the supereasycross?
- That I actually didn't intend to DNF my 5x5, 3x3, or BLD solve(s)?
- That Patrick's car got there super early, so Shelley sent us to buy donuts?
- That I don't have a helmet, nor will I ever get one?
- That I get tunnel vision when solving in front of people, slowing me down significantly?

3: Cube Ultimatum
4: Cutie No. 1 and the Cube of Fire
5: Cubers Only Live Twice
6: The Undiscovered Cube


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2010)

3: The Return of the Cube
3: The Brave Little Helmet to the Rescue (YES. THIS.)
3: Revenge of the DNFs (or, more fittingly, Return of the Cubers)
Or, James Bond style: Goldfingers.


----------



## meichenl (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you know that...

...I took the slowest available mode of transportation to the competition (walking in a zigzag pattern across campus while desperately maintaining my precarious grip on a large, ungainly box with breakable stuff loaded up on top of it)?
...I took the fastest available mode of transportation away from the competition (running wildly across campus to get a head start and then biking down the busiest available street at night time, which turned out to be significantly faster than driving)?
...the Cantor Arts Museum is free, and has lots of naked women in it?
...the next time I see Brett, he owes me the springs and screws to the cube he gave me and now sits in a disassembled mess on my desk?
...I judged half the final, but still didn't judge a solve faster than Chris' one-hand record?
...having done so, I now know who all the fast solvers in the competition are, and have made them do my bidding (that is, come to the table when I say so), but have had no other interaction with about half of them?
...Jeremy found a genuine Haiyan hair in his Haiyan cube? It probably was not a pube.
...if you try to help with the scrambling, but are bad at it, the other judges will mock you?
...the other modes of transportation I used to get home were walking, walking while pushing a bicycle, riding in a truck, riding in an elevator, and standing at a train station buying tickets from strangers and then trying to resell those tickets to other strangers and standing stupidly not getting on the train when it finally came?
...I work at a real job, and my boss comes to all the competitions?
...I invited the cute girl from my office, too, but she was "busy cleaning her house"?
...sometimes when I drink the world is so beautiful I have to close my eyes just to keep from crying?

(I stole that last one.)


----------

